
I’m Dr. Jonathan Quick. I’ve worked to improve health more than 70 countries AMA - collinmanderson
https://www.reddit.com/r/Coronavirus/comments/fkqzh9/im_dr_jonathan_quick_call_me_jono_ive_worked_to/
======
collinmanderson
Wants a universal vaccine.

